# Foster care needed



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

As some of you know, we had a bad fire Christmas Eve and we without power for the foreseeable future. With low temps, our fish are in danger, especially our discus. We've already lost 2 roselines. I'm out of town, but if you have tank space, please call or text Shane at 817-808-2249. Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I had no idea and am so sorry to hear this! I don't have anything suitable for discus, wish I could help.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We also have butterfly goodeids, Roselines, some very large and old clown loaches we don't really want to lose, some dwarf rainbows, tons of ancistrus plecos... the trick would be catching some of the more evasive ones. The discus need help most as the temp is likely no longer there. The others are probably not as critical, though Shane said we lose two roselines. Those were probably water quality as much as anything.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your trouble. How many discus are we talking about?


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to post on DFWfishbox. I'm so sorry. how many roselines as i have 6 in a 100 gallon. i know someone who could probably house the clown loaches.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

there are updates on dfwfishbox but apparently all discus are lost as well as all roselines....I'm just so sad for them as they had beautiful large healthy fish.


----------

